# Training Videos on Youtube?



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I love to supplement training classes or time in between them with these videos:

Kikopup https://www.youtube.com/user/kikopup

and also this guy: https://www.youtube.com/user/tab289


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I feel your pain about having good people to work with. It is so important. Thankfully I have a number of people with OTCh's and UDX's in their resumes to work with. I don't personally delve too much into videos for training but could use those references for my beginners who might want something extra.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

zooeysmom said:


> I love to supplement training classes or time in between them with these videos:
> 
> Kikopup https://www.youtube.com/user/kikopup
> 
> and also this guy: https://www.youtube.com/user/tab289


Yes! I've used the second guy as well. I really like how he builds from a foundation. Obviously you have great taste, so I'll check out Kikopup as well


----------



## Shadoo (Jun 8, 2016)

I think Zack George is a pretty good resource, along with the youtubers zooeysmom mentioned. :3

https://www.youtube.com/user/zakgeorge21


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

My favorite is Kiko pup. She's a terrific trainer imo. I trained for several years and I still learn new things from her...really creative ideas too.


----------



## LittleAussiePoodle (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm a positive reinforcement based trick trainer, and personally if I can't work something out I go on Youtube, to Kikopup, Zak George's Dog Training rEvolution, and Pam's Dog Academy. All three are really good, depending on what you're looking for. Trick training, Kikopup and Pam are your best bet, and for behavioral stuff, try Zac George. I watch all of them and a few more as well


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks, everyone! I'm going to bookmark these trainers.


----------

